# Pork loin and turkey breasts



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Grilled some marinaded turkey breasts( Jennie-O ) and marinaded pork loin ( Hormel ) today. After the plate pic I decided to add a bit to the lettuce-less salad.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that looks Goood!!!


----------

